
Wikipedia Down in Europe - datalist
http://sitemeer.com/#https://en.wikipedia.org
======
haveyaseen
Wikimedia Italy confirms it's a DDoS:
[https://twitter.com/WikimediaItalia/status/11700615053096960...](https://twitter.com/WikimediaItalia/status/1170061505309696006)

------
keepsmiling
yes i can confirm. how can a site like wikipedia be offline in these times
with all the security concepts in the it infrastructure.

~~~
ryacko
I’m surprised that Wikimedia doesn’t have links large enough to absorb common
DDOS attacks.

[https://www.peeringdb.com/net/1365](https://www.peeringdb.com/net/1365)

